# Betta fish with Dwarf Mexican Brazos Crayfish question



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I managed to do enough chores for my parents to order me a male/female pair from AquaticArts. They arrived and right now I'm in acclimating the second one that I'm guessing is the male if going by tail width. However I've been paranoid by the copper fact. Before they arrived I did a good gravel vacuum and sucked up the remains of my root tabs. Nessie eats his pellets so I'm not to paranoid about his food sitting to long in there. Hes a little piggy. However I have shrimp pellets from when I had ghost shrimp and I gave a pellet to the (female) which she started eating but then I saw on the ingrediants that there was copper sulfate in them so I had a small battle with getting it from the tank. In the end I broke a algae wafer which doesnt seem to have any in it into 4 and gave her a piece. Am I being overly paranoid due to the warning of no copper? I mean almost $30 bucks for these two little crayfish I don't know if their really as sensitive as they say. Anyone know if a little of it is okay? The shrimp pellets are perfect size for them but if they really can't stand copper I don't want to kill them by feeding it to them. Being overly cautious is tiring so knowing how overly cautious I need to be would be nice. 



Basically how sensative are these things? Anyone know whats okay?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There's a difference between copper like that in old pipes and some meds and copper sulfate. That food is fine; I feed mine Hikari Crab Cuisine. Make sure they have a safe place to molt where the Betta can't reach them. Sometimes they will "disappear" for a day or so until their carapace hardens sufficiently.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Its says copper sulfate and copper amino acid chelate. I have those which are API bottom feeder shrimp pellets and Tetra Pleco Wafers which mention no copper at all. So If trying to avoid copper stuff what should I be looking for? I mean ingredient name wise?

They have some decent hiding places. One of which even I have trouble seeing in lol. Its under a lip of the rock decoration. The only way you can even remotely see into it is if you have a flash light and are looking from the back of the tank. 

Nessie hasn't shown much aggression toward them. He shows much more aggression toward a moss ball then them. I mean earlier he was swimming by a crayfish and I guess maybe his tail brushed to close and the crayfish spazzed out and maybe clamped his fin or something but Nessie shot back and stared at it but after about several seconds he swam away. No flaring just a stare. The crayfish however looked like it was ready to tear into him. Its claw things were raised and ready to go lol. 

I've given up trying to tell which one is which gender lol. Their not the same size and one seems lighter than the other. I know they say you can tell underneath but i really don't think I'll be able to net them out without having to create a disaster in the tank that I have to fix. Replanting plants is not something I want to spend time on again lol. I was worried about them pulling out plants but so far no plants have been uprooted. Yet. Lol keyword is yet.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you're uncomfortable about feeding those pellets then I'd toss them. Look at Hikari Crab Cuisine and see if it has either of those ingredients.

For a proper habitat when living with a Betta you will need a lot more plants. Here's my old tank. You can see the Brazos Dwarf Cray on the Ceratophyllum submersum and the Orange on the bottom. You can't see the Cholla stick near the back which the Crays use for molting.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Nah I'll feed them to them. I just fed them. One is in the cave around the corner of it out of view and one is under the rock decoration. Question. When feeding them will they taste it and come looking for it if I leave it in the middle or should I drop it where their hiding?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Drop it where they're hiding. IME, if you don't the Betta will get it. I used Cholla sticks as hiding places and I would drop a piece of food directly in front and watch the CPO dart half-way out to grab it and then retreat.

IMO, Dwarf Crays are so much fun to watch. Later on you might want to try a Brazos. They can turn the prettiest blue. That's what I'm getting from AA the next time I order. I used to get my dwarf crays from Invertebrates by Msjinkzd - Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world. but PA passed a law banning the import and export of such. It was aimed at larger crays and lobster but these little guys fell under the same umbrella. :-(

I also love Vampire Shrimp (which Aquatic Arts carries). If you get a larger tank you might want to put them on your list. The Betta never bothered Larry the Vampire Shrimp. He lived four years+ in that 20 long.

Have fun and keep us posted on how they're doing.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Will do! I love watching them when I do get to see them. As you said theres been one time I started laughing watching the bigger one dart out and grab food before retreating XD As for feeding yeah I noticed if I don't feed Nessie first he goes after the food. XD hes such a little piggy.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

So I dont get to see the crayfish all that often. If I want to see them I have to lift up the rock decor and the cave. Also Nessie is a little piggy. He sort of reminds me of a dog sometimes lol. Every so often after he eats and I drop the pellets in for the crayfish hell dart over grab one and carry it around. I'm afraid itll get stuck so I normally chase him around a bit with the long tweezers and snatch it once he dropps it and put it back but yeah he really reminds me of a dog at times. Maybe I should call him my little water dog lol Just kidding.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

To watch, place a piece of PVC pipe from front to back. If you don't want white Krylon Spray Paint if aquarium safe even though the manufacturer doesn't acknowledge such. I've used it to paint my aquarium dividers. 

To feed, lure your Betta to the opposite side of the tank and feed; then take the tongs and place the CPOs' food inside the pipe.

Plant a lot of plants around the PVC pipe to sort of "block" your Betta. Can you post a photo of the tank?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner! Yesterday we had some ugly storms roll through and things were exhausting. I myself am extremely scared of storms so during the start of it my sister in law came to pick me up but a tree fell in front of her on our road and my brothers had to pull her out the muddy clay ditch. Afterwards there was rainbow in view. This morning though the workers came are starting to dig so finally we should have our new house done in 3 months. 



I think after we move I'll get planning on a aquarium rack and then they can be split up so no more chasing Nessie after that. But I like your idea though its really helpful. Here's a rainbow picture and then theres Nessie' tank picture. 



Now when feeding I normally try to feed him on the side with the cave before dropping a pellet behind the rock decoration cause thats where one of them are. But the other tends to be in the cave area. I've tried to take the tongs to stick the pellet in the cave as far back as I can but Nessie isnt scared of them so he still tends to go after the pellets every so often. He was seriously the easiest fish to switch foods on he didn't care and tries to eat anything that floats or apparently sinks lol.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing that wonderful rainbow picture. We go to Ionia every other year or so. Don't know if that's close but I've seen a lot of Michigan because we also go to the UP.

Nessie's tank needs a ton more plants. That is why you're having problems with feeding. He needs something to block his view when you feed the CPO. Also, as I'm sure you know from reading this forum, Betta are not open-water fish. They dwell in heavy cover and shade.

If parents allow, I'd invest in enough plants so that the entire back and side are covered. A good rule of thumb is only 25%-30% of a Betta tank should be un-planted. Or, as we're fond of saying: You shouldn't be able to see your Betta by just glancing at the tank. Plants are way, way more important than caves and other hides.

I'm adding CPO and Brazos to my 20 long when I get it all straightened out. I love those little critters. So much fun to watch. BTW, I learned about turning something to the front when I got Larry the Vampire Shrimp. Until then I never say him because the tank was so danged dense.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

From Ionia is about 2 and half hours from me. Ever gone near Manistee?



I would love to get that much plant cover XD I have alot of fake plants but my bettas always end up with damaged fins when their in the tank. So I keep them in tanks with shorter finned fish. Which right now is none lol. But yeah I know I need more plants. Right now I don't have any tall plants because my water wisteria was recently trimmed down for window experimentation. Right now all I can do is work on earning money from bigger chores and then ask my parents for some here and there. My mom only wants to order from amazon so its hard not to kill the money I have saved up due to shipping prices. I've been looking for taller plants and floating plants recently. I'm liking Vallisneria, Hornwort and floating plants that grow long roots. I think their cool looking.


----------

